# green stools? anyone?



## Guest (Nov 15, 2001)

I am a 33 yr old mom of 3 and currently preg with #4. Have had ibs since age of 20{very infrequent}at that time. Since having children my ibs is almost uncontrollable at times. I have had my gallbladder removed only to have my symptoms return with greater frequency. My typical symptoms are...debilitating cramping,extreme nausea, sometimes vomiting,bloatin as soon as the cramping begins, and then diarrhea. The pain is so great at times all i can do is lie on the bathroom floor and wish I would just pass out or die.I guess my main question is this... since becoming preg 8wks ago my symptoms are worsening, although not debilitating, I can still function on very minor levels. Like, making peanut butter sandwiches. But i am afraid to go anywhere. I am having diarrhea 5 out of 7 days with the pain and cramping. My stools have always looked the same as they always do with the ibs diarrhea, but today I had very green stools. Grass Green. Has anyone had this before? And I have not had anything green in the past week. I am on a very bland diet to try and get this thing undercontrol. please help. If anyone has any suggestions as to how to get my life back or words of encouragement I would greatly appreciate it. mommy4


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You can get green stools from eating or drinking purple stuff. Grape juice, Grape freezes or Kool Aid etc.You may also want to try calcium to control your diarrhea check you private message for the info.Linda


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

my daughter has green stool everytime she goes swimming.


----------

